# Summer camp



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

This summer I will be going away for 4 days for summer camp. It's a little early to think about this I know, but unfortunately, my sister is the only one who knows how to take care of Moki and she is coming with me.:-? This leaves my parents. Neither of them has held him in their hands. (my dad has held him on his cozy sack and they have both stroked him) Does anyone one have any tips for teaching them the basics (I will obviously be cleaning his cage, bathing him etc. before I leave). Thanks :grin:


----------



## Hedgiecutie (Dec 11, 2014)

I went away for a few days on a school trip I just taught my mom how to feed her and pick her up and a few days before I left I let my mom feed her and do all of her basic needs so that I could seehow she did it my mom was just fine with it and I was being a little worry wart


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, you have plenty of time, so I wouldn't be too worried.  Start coaching them now on how to handle and pick him up. Have them watch you go through the care routine a few times, then have them do it a few times before you leave, like Hedgiecutie said. I'm sure everyone will do great!


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------

